# Anyone else having problems placing live insect orders with Frog Arcade ?



## kingofnobbys (Jun 15, 2016)

I can log in, but can't seem to get view prior order (to reorder) or get past the "catalogue page" to order more 2/3 size crickets.

Anyone know how long before they fix their site ?


----------

